# Modern Arnis Schools



## michael Cribbs (Dec 17, 2008)

hi I am looking for a Modern Arnis School in Jacksonville FL or in the area
and also looking for a Modern Arnis School in the area of Sikeston MO if you could hep that would be great 




thanks
Mike


----------



## Emptyhand (Dec 17, 2008)

If you use the search function in this forum you might come up with some listings.

I found one thread dealing with escrima in Jax. 

http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=5410

Good luck.


----------



## Carol (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Mike!  We have a few posters that live in those areas, hopefully we'll get some feedback regarding a school that teaches the Professor's Arnis.  Good to have you on board!  :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to MT! Good luck with the search! Let us know how you do.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2008)

There's lots of FMA in Florida--good luck!


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't know this gentleman so this is not an endorsement but he is a MA instructor under Master Bruce Chiu in Jacksonville.

Here is the YouTube site: http://www.youtube.com/user/mkfoskey,
he has MA clips on there.

Also, Master Jack Hogan may be in Jacksonville as well, he might have some contacts too.

Finally, I met someone who studies FCS-Kali who was in the process of moving there as well. Let me know if you would like his info and I will get for you if I can.

Best regards,

Guro Harold


----------



## bobquinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey all,
Dan Strickland is somewhere down there in the tropics.

Bob Quinn


----------



## DragonMind (Dec 18, 2008)

Dan Strickland was in Daytona last I talked to him.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 18, 2008)

Use the search thing up on the top where it says "Schools". I found 4 in Florida.


----------



## bobquinn (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Barry where are you in FLA?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 18, 2008)

Lots of schools in Florida.

How many within 30 minutes of the location requested?


----------



## DragonMind (Dec 22, 2008)

bobquinn said:


> Hey Barry where are you in FLA?


Tallahassee, about 4 hrs west of Jax


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 17, 2009)

If you are still looking for a good Arnis school in Jacksonville, check out this website  http://wmarnis.com.  Maybe you will be able to find a school around you that teaches arnis.  If not you could always google arnis schools in Jacksonville.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 31, 2009)

Kenpo17 said:


> If you are still looking for a good Arnis school in Jacksonville, check out this website http://wmarnis.com. Maybe you will be able to find a school around you that teaches arnis. If not you could always google arnis schools in Jacksonville.


 
So is a there a Jacksonville, Florida school listed on the site?


----------



## tellner (Jan 31, 2009)

Modern Arnis is just one style of FMA. Don't limit yourself.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2009)

tellner said:


> Modern Arnis is just one style of FMA. Don't limit yourself.



As a Modern Arnis instructor..I agree! Modern Arnis is a great system but there are other FMA styles sure to be there if that one isn't around.


----------



## DragonMind (Feb 23, 2009)

Isn't John Quest in Jax?


----------

